# Penn Intl Rod converted for deep dropping?



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm wondering if I can take an older conventional 50# graphite Intl II with roller guides and convert it to a deep drop rod? Will this work if I find a bent butt to put on it or, do you need the swivel eye on the end? Would the longer butt be the right one?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You can use that rod by purchasing a long bent butt and then have a swivel tip installed by anyone local. There are 2 different diameter sizes on the two piece rod so measure the ID of your rod to get the correct size (diameter) bent butt.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I was hoping for that. Now I just need to find a bent butt for it. I would like to bring you a 50TW to get cleaned up and maybe bring the rod along and show you? Appreciate the pointer.


----------

